# Gewinner des Fotowettbewerb: Meine schönsten Winterfotos 2017/18



## Joachim (1. Apr. 2018)

*Meine schönsten Winterfotos 2017/18*

Gewinner

(8 Gefällt mir)
@Küstensegler (Eiche im Nebel)

(7 Gefällt mir)
@Benny337 (Spatzen im Garten)

(6 Gefällt mir)
@Küstensegler (Wintersturm)
@Suse (1x draußen...)

Wir gratulieren den Gewinnern und wünschen allen anderen mehr Glück beim nächsten mal.

Alle Fotos des Wettbewerbes ansehen...


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Apr. 2018)

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!

schöne Bilder!


----------



## Ida17 (1. Apr. 2018)

Glückwunsch an Euch Gewinner!


----------



## Petta (1. Apr. 2018)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Apr. 2018)

Glückwunsch


----------



## jolantha (4. Apr. 2018)

Mal wieder schöne Bilder, auch von mir herzlichn Glückwunsch


----------



## Küstensegler (4. Apr. 2018)

Erst einmal danke für die Glückwünsche.
Das Siegerfoto hat meine Frau gemacht und sie hat sich sehr über den Zuspruch gefreut.

Leider kann ich nicht mehr alle Bilder des Fotowettbewerbs sehen. Durch den Link (oder auch den Menüpunkt in der Leiste)
kann ich nur meine eigenen Bilder ansehen.
Auch der Versuch, die Bilder unter "Hall- of Fame" zu sehen, zeigt nur alte Bilder vergangener Wettbewerbe.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Apr. 2018)

Ja die Hall - of Fame wurde die letzte Zeit sträflich vernachlässigt

....also bei mir funktioniert der Link...


----------



## Küstensegler (4. Apr. 2018)

Hast du auch Bilder eingeschickt ?

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Apr. 2018)

Ja eins, es war ein Bild einer __ Birke vorm Winterhimmel. Das war aber ehrlich gesagt nur weil ich nichts anderes hatte. Wir sind seit Oktober am umbauen, dadurch hatte ich keine Zeit mal raus zugehen um Bilder zu machen. Das wird jetzt aber wieder besser.    ......hoffe ich zumindest!


----------



## Benny337 (16. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade erfahren das mein Bild wieder unter ersten 3 ist.
Super.
Danke und gratulation an alle die auch dabei waren und bewertet haben.
Grüsse Benny


----------

